

Dagen H – the day Sweden switched to driving on the right - josephers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dagen_H

======
geon
It seems to me the 4 year campaign was key to do the transition successfully.

> In 1963, the Riksdag approved the change and established the Statens
> Högertrafikkommission (HTK) ("state right-hand traffic commission") to
> oversee it. It also began implementing a four-year education program, with
> the advice of psychologists.[1]

> The campaign included displaying the Dagen H logo on various commemorative
> items, including milk cartons, men's shorts[1] and women's underwear.[2]
> Swedish television held a contest for songs about the change; the winning
> entry was Håll dig till höger, Svensson ('Keep to the right, Svensson') by
> Rock-Boris.

